
Need a technical mentor - ajinvw
I am looking forward to develop a platform with a lot of features similar to Zoho. As initial stage trying to implement limited number of features as MVP, other features and product verticals will be increased further in long run. Any one interested in guiding us through tech stack.<p>pls write to me ajinvwilson@gmail.com
======
davelnewton
"The" tech stack? Can you be more specific? Or are you soliciting suggestions?

~~~
ajinvw
Yes, I am looking for technical suggestions(language, server, architecture
etc.) to build a solid platform based on our requirement.

